# Busse Nuclear Meltdown SF Natural Outlaw



## HoopleHead (Oct 15, 2008)

Got the heads up here - http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=184627 :thumbsup:

Currently up at - http://www.bussecombat.com/knives/index.shtml


My first Busse, ordered one with an Urban Gray blade and Black Canvas handle. Nice one. 

It doesn't come with a sheath, so I checked out the Sheath Options page and contacted Semper Paratus Tactical, but they said since its so large itd be 2 leg strap setup, and that doesn't sound great to me. How are others carrying/going to carry/would carry this? I'd actually like a scabbard of sorts that I could sling across my back, with a cross-strap, maybe even with the handle angling downward on my right side... :shrug: 

Can't wait to start beatin it up out in the woods :twothumbs


----------



## Meltdown (Oct 16, 2008)

wow, that's quite a beast. enjoy your new sword!


----------



## NA8 (Oct 16, 2008)

Meltdown said:


> wow, that's quite a beast. enjoy your new sword!



Oh that's the short one, the last one (NMFBM) was three inches longer. This one's for the more conservative types. :devil:

These knives hold their value very well, due in part to a very limited availability time (e.g. a few weeks at the website for the NMFBM). If you have the money to buy one, you'll probably be able to recoup your money if you don't like it. Unless of course the economy does a complete meltdown. I suspect in the long run these will fetch a good price in the secondary market as a lot of people are going to sit on the sidelines in these economic conditions.


----------



## adamlau (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice pickup, HH  . I was fortunate enough to score LE #8 :thumbsup: .


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 21, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> Got the heads up here - http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=184627 :thumbsup:
> 
> Currently up at - http://www.bussecombat.com/knives/index.shtml
> 
> ...


If you want a high-quality leather sheath for your Busse, then Chuddy Bear is the best there is:

http://www.chuddybearleather.com/


----------



## adamlau (Oct 21, 2008)

I have only heard good things about Chuddy Bear, just like I have only heard good things about Rainwalker Creations  .


----------



## Fitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Chuck (Chuddybear) is top notch. I got 3 sheaths (2 Meaner Streets and a SARSquatch) from him last week. They are heavy duty and very well made. I've got one on order from Rainwalker as well, turnaround times are quite a bit longer, but everyone raves about them as well.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm getting Kydex pants for my NMFBM from *Steelnut*, I've heard he makes great stuff as well...


----------



## adamlau (Oct 22, 2008)

I went with Mashed Cat Outfitters for my NMFBM pants  .


----------



## carrot (Oct 22, 2008)

I got an Okuden sheath for my Busse ASH-1 and I envision the same style working well for longer Busses as well.


----------

